# need answers!



## choppo (Oct 2, 2008)

my husband left me three months ago,we were havig problems,i asked him too leave two weeks before he did because he was makin everyones life hell,we have 3 children 20,19,10,he was truly horrible too live with!he disrespected me by going out at weekends,all weekend,coming home drunk and expecting me to accept it,he thought more of his mates than he did of me and the children!now i found out that he has a girlfriend and has been on holiday to meet her parents!after three months,im thinking this could have been going on before he left,what does eveyone else think?he also keeps coming round!???????????


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

What does he do/want when he comes around?


----------



## choppo (Oct 2, 2008)

where do i begin in the beginning it was to fetch bits and bobs of his,then he came round and said that he thought i would be best off staying in the house until the youngest reaches sixteen or eighteen if he stays on at school,at the start he said he would help me with 1 of the bills,then the next time he came round he said he couldnt afford it so i would have to pay all of them myself,which is fair enough,he never mentioned divorce or anything until someone told him i had a boyfriend which is untrue well more than one actually three people told him apparantly!so then he wanted a divorce,but i couldnt find the marriage certificate,so that was on hold,he kept saying where do i get one of them from and i said apply for one,now he has changed his mind about the house he wants it to go up for sale,but ive said no because we had an agreement that i would stay here until youngest reaches sixteen.then in the next breath he says he cant file for divorce now as things have changed.basically i dont think he knows what he wants,he hasnt moved out properly either!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

What do you want? Do you want this marriage?

It sounds like you are letting him call the shots.


----------

